# Snake Rack



## Craggles (Mar 12, 2009)

Snake rack for sale including tubs, heats mats and stat.

Carries 12 rubs

£200 ono need them gone ASAP

Also a 2ft viv £40

many thanks


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Do a lot better in the equipment classifieds, and with pics mate


----------



## Craggles (Mar 12, 2009)

pics can be sent asap just cant upload photo


----------



## Craggles (Mar 12, 2009)

rack still available. bargain here. pics can be sent on request


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

funky1 said:


> Do a lot better in the equipment classifieds, and with pics mate



and the size of the RUB's.


----------



## Craggles (Mar 12, 2009)

rubs are 32 litre. have sold 1 rack and the lad over the moon. its such a bargain this. comes with rubs, heat mats, stat and waterdishes and large hides


----------



## burnseyenknight (Oct 6, 2011)

well worth the money.everything you need for 200 bargain. cant belive this hasent gone yet.really well made.


----------



## Craggles (Mar 12, 2009)

burnseyenknight said:


> well worth the money.everything you need for 200 bargain. cant belive this hasent gone yet.really well made.


cheers mate

i still cant believe its still here lol


----------



## Craggles (Mar 12, 2009)

rack still here had lots of interest but nothing concreate. will listen to offers and could deliver


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

You are too far from me otherwise I would be interested.


----------



## Craggles (Mar 12, 2009)

dapper said:


> You are too far from me otherwise I would be interested.


yeah just a bit too far lol

cheers though mate


----------



## Craggles (Mar 12, 2009)

rack still here and a bargain offers welcome


----------



## Craggles (Mar 12, 2009)

rack still for sale make me an offer


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

Could the rack be couriered? If so do you know the cost of delivery? 

As there are no pictures, I take it that its a home made one?

regards

Dave


----------

